# Dalmation Raceway



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

I found it, i found it, somewhere under there, i think.

Well, i was going to post a link, but the pic is too big.

How do i manage to shrink the image?

Cheers

Andrij


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

You need to use a photo editing program such as Microsoft Office Picture Manager to resize the picture.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you upload the pictures onto a photobucket account you have the option of sizing the pictures when you upload. The "large" size should be good.. 640X480 is ok but a bit small...


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

I dont really know how i did it in the past, but the pictures i saved are at least 2 times the maximum size HT requires. 

I also got a picture of my work table, and the Motorgard box i got the white bre510 in, that i want to show.

Cheers

Andrij


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I post my pics on MySpace where it automatically resizes them. I just use the URL from that site to put in my posts so I dont have to upload here.

Rich


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

you can use little software to reduce the size of your photos. What system do you use ? mac, windows, linux ?


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

I use an IBM compatable bitza, which is just like me.

I posted the pics on imageshack, see what happens here.



and what it looked like after


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

great ! Seems you don't need us anymore to post your pics :thumbsup:


Your track looks cool and fast, what do you run on it ?


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

It has not had a slot car run on it for maybe a year or two, but when i did run on it, it was anything from t-jets all the way to super g+ tomy cars.

Magnatraction cars were fun, hope to run a lap or two with int the next week or so 

I will also try and get a better pic of it how it is.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------

